# Huge Rhom Cohab



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Did anyone think i was keeping two rhoms in a 125g?







sorry to disappoint, but he is in with about 25 giant danios, a dozen zebra danios, and a dozen neon tetras.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice rhom, how's it behaving with all those tank mates?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

jp80911 said:


> nice rhom, how's it behaving with all those tank mates?


thanks guys. he's been fine with about 10 giant danios for a while now, so i added all the others just earlier today, about another 10-15 giant danios, the zebra danios, and small tetras. we'll see, i think the giant danios are too fast, but am unsure about the others, and if he will ignore them. hopefully the smaller fish are too small for him to care.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i know a lot of people ask about keeping other fish with large rhoms, so, i will post updates on how this is going...hopefully not many updates, though, else it will mean they got eaten :/


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats a great looking Rhom, I love the light grey look on it.








Hopefully it works out with the new additions and IMO it should be fine


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Deadly setup. looks great


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks good, I like having a mix in with solitary serras.
It adds filler to the side of the tank they aren't occupying.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Rhom looks the business, love them when they look light , you sometimes get shades of black flames going up the flanks. 
I find that mine appears to ignore the black neons i had in with him during the day but the instant the light goes out on the timer theres a splash and hes got one , tho they lasted longer than normal neons , i s`pose because they arent so easy to see in the dark.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

love the rhom prime


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

The rhom looks nice and thick and menacing in the darker side of the tank for a while! Lovely set up


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

very nice









i recently added a shoal of 20 danios to my manny tank, i think the contrast in sizes makes a serra tank look even better


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice rhom bro, I also like the smaller fish in the same tank to liven it up









IMHO, you should get another light...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

beastyyy


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i wanted to see a rhom cohab.







that was dirty.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

cracking rhom you got there


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

nice rhom and set up bro I thought it was going to rhoms too damit


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

thanks everyone for the compliments. sorry about "tricking" people into seeing this thread, lol, false advertising. however, i am not crazy enough to try a large rhom cohab.

some of the small neon tetras are already missing, which surprises me as they are a tiny morsel to him







. all danios seem to be fine...much swifter and agile than the tetras.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ha ha very funny! The title of this thread is worthy of weerhom.









Beautiful rhom you have and I'm digging your set up too.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Gorgeous rhom


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

thanks guys. both the zebra and giant danios are doing fine, but he already ate most of the neon tetras. no big surprise as i tried glowlite tetras about a year or so ago. luckily the danios appear to be too fast for him.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 10, 2010)

For some reason when I started watching this video I thought of a perfect soundtrack right away


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

My Rhom is with 15 Neon's....I started with 20...Picks one off every few days. I like to put the small tetras in the tank to eat food remnants and any Planaria that might bloom....BTW....Great Rhom and Tank!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

nice. when are you going to try breeding rhoms? looks like it would be a good stud/mother


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

philbert said:


> nice. when are you going to try breeding rhoms? looks like it would be a good stud/mother


ha! sure just hook me up w/ another monster. there was that girl on MFK that had a 13" that supposedly laid (unfertalized) eggs

seriously, gonna try caribe again, and would try ternetzi if i could ever find some at a good price.

as far as rhoms...well, imo a 125g is way too small, and even then...


----------

